# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.29.04

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Sigma Software v1.29.04 is out!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Added *Direct Unlock / Read Phone Code* features for: *● Bmobile QW130*  *Please power the phone ON before connecting it with the micro-usb cable. 
Driver and full manual are available over الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], as usual.*  2. Fast Direct Unlock database updated with new firmware versions for various models:  *ZTE (+ Repair IMEI):* *● Blade:* OCH_P_P729BV1.0.0B06 *● Kis Lite:* P752D01_EUROPEV1.0.0B07 *● Open:*  B2G_P752D04V1.0.0B09_TME *● Roamer:* GB_P736T_LIFEV1.0.0B02  *Motorola:*  *● XT320:* 1 new firmware version *● MB200:* GSXMORRCLAROLA022.0R  *Orange Boston:* 1 new firmware version  *MTK platform update:*  1.New models were tested and added to the list of supported: *● Doro PhoneEasy 345gsm* (MT6223)  *● Verycool I650*  *● PCD TE1202, GLP178*   2. Fixed export phone book feature for phones on MT625A   *Sigma - the easiest way to unlock a phone!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## alighrib

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك

----------

